# After over 3k rides



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I’m thinking about hanging the boots up in two weeks. I think the world is getting crazy and people can’t drive for ****.


----------



## Serby (Sep 6, 2017)

Uber actually made it easy to quit after screwong the destination filter. Just when it became bearable they revert to same old crap


----------

